# Seating



## Pam (Nov 15, 2016)

If we book a trip for 3 people in Coach, are we likely to be all seated together, 2 together and one across the aisle or one in front or behind us? I am just hoping to be as close together as possible.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Nov 15, 2016)

Seating in coach is typically not assigned so while you may be assigned to a specific coach you usually board and look for the available seats. Usually you can find two seats together unless the coach is near capacity or single rider seat hounds have occupied one of every two seats together. In this latter situation you can check with coach car attendant to see if he/she can get people to move to allow you to sit two together. If all fails, you can go to the lounge car on most East coast trains or Sightseer Lounge on LD Superliner trains.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 15, 2016)

Which train are you booking? (Just the name of the train, not dates.) That might help us answer your question better.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 15, 2016)

Often, seats are assigned when boarding the Silver Meteor in Orlando. The attendant tries to seat groups together. If there is a large number of passengers boarding, they usually board groups first.

On Saturday, 3 of us traveled from Orlando to Tampa and back on the Silver Star. The coach attendant in Orlando assigned us seats. across the aisle from each other. In Tampa, the attendant assigned "areas" where passengers could choose their own seats. Those going to Orlando or Kissimmee were to choose seats between numbers 30 and 50. I had not seen that previously, but it made boarding quicker.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 15, 2016)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Seating in coach is typically not assigned so while you may be assigned to a specific coach you usually board and look for the available seats. Usually you can find two seats together unless the coach is near capacity or single rider seat hounds have occupied one of every two seats together. In this latter situation you can check with coach car attendant to see if he/she can get people to move to allow you to sit two together. If all fails, you can go to the lounge car on most East coast trains or Sightseer Lounge on LD Superliner trains.


Single rider seat hounds? I'd honestly feel a little weird crowding a stranger's personal space while free seats remain available elsewhere. Seems kind of creepy actually. Never occurred to me that _*not*_ crowding other strangers would itself be considered offensive to group travelers. Learn something new every day.


----------



## jis (Nov 15, 2016)

Yup. The terrorization of single riders continues apace. This is one reason I will never ever ride in Coach on Amtrak LD trains again until there is individual assigned seat reservation.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Nov 15, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Seating in coach is typically not assigned so while you may be assigned to a specific coach you usually board and look for the available seats. Usually you can find two seats together unless the coach is near capacity or single rider seat hounds have occupied one of every two seats together. In this latter situation you can check with coach car attendant to see if he/she can get people to move to allow you to sit two together. If all fails, you can go to the lounge car on most East coast trains or Sightseer Lounge on LD Superliner trains.
> ...


The reference to single rider (2)seat hounds only applies when there are absolutely no vacant 2 seats together meaning that the single seat hounds have technically occupied 2 seats together hoping no one else will try to sit next to him. Only the "devil advocate" would advocate for the single rider seat hound..


----------



## PVD (Nov 15, 2016)

If you are boarding at an originating point, or a place with a large turnover, sometimes the crew will block seating for groups traveling together. It is more likely to happen if the reservations are coupled, and they note it for the crew.


----------



## BCL (Nov 15, 2016)

All depends on the train, and sometimes the crew. On the Coast Starlight from Seattle to Emeryville, I was assigned a coach car in the station, and then assigned a specific seat by the attendant before boarding. On several CS rides in the middle of the route, an attendant gave me my seat assignment.

I haven't done it yet, but I've heard of the California Zephyr boarding in Emeryville where it's a free for all once assigned a car. Then the attendant might move around passengers. Most mid route passengers will have an assigned seat.

On a route like Capitol Corridor or San Joaquin, there's zip for seating assignments. Seat hogs can be a problem. I saw one guy take up an entire table for 4 with a bag, a jacket laid across two seats, and himself.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 16, 2016)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee Traveler said:
> ...


The term "seat hounds/hogs" is more commonly applied to passengers who use otherwise empty seats around them to store their luggage and other personal items in a way that prevents their use by other passengers. I think we can all agree that "saving" seats with luggage is something worth criticizing. However, it's clear from your posts above that this is _*not*_ what you mean when you use the same term. For some reason in your view single travelers are uniquely responsible for monitoring and managing available seats so that groups who may or may not board at a midway point later in the trip will always be catered to.

Sorry, but your one-sided expectation has no rational basis. My obligation as a reasonable traveler is to be a calm and civil neighbor and to ensure any adjoining seats are free and clear for use by other passengers. I am in no way obligated to save you a specific number of seats or rows or anything else you may desire. The problem with Amtrak coach seating isn't unique to single passengers, as you so carelessly allege, it's due to Amtrak's continuing lack of preassigned seating on extended long distance trips. Trips that are long enough that being able to *choose* where you sit at booking time can be rather important.

If you want to be sure your group can always sit together maybe you should ask Amtrak to open preassigned seat selections at booking instead of blaming other passengers who owe you nothing and have no control over such decisions anyway.


----------



## jis (Nov 16, 2016)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> The reference to single rider (2)seat hounds only applies when there are absolutely no vacant 2 seats together meaning that the single seat hounds have technically occupied 2 seats together hoping no one else will try to sit next to him. Only the "devil advocate" would advocate for the single rider seat hound..


Why exactly is it more important for your group to sit together than for a single rider to have a window seat?

I am actually one of those who would exchange a seat to put a mother and child together even when I have paid extra to get a particular seat on a plane. However, I truly resent this feeling of entitlement that some have that is based on the principle that it is always the single rider that must be inconvenienced for the convenience of a pair of riders and such. I resist it in every which way I can. It all depends on how one is asked. There have been situations where someone came to me and said something like "we are together and must sit together, so you need to move", and my reaction is "Tough. Go away. I am not moving". In general I don't consider it my duty to enable two adults to sit together while inconveniencing myself. OTOH in a parent-child situation, it is a totally different matter.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Nov 16, 2016)

No further comment from me except to note for everyone including Devil's Advocate that I am a "single rider" on all my Amtrak travels.


----------



## Albo5000 (Nov 16, 2016)

Pam said:


> If we book a trip for 3 people in Coach, are we likely to be all seated together, 2 together and one across the aisle or one in front or behind us? I am just hoping to be as close together as possible.


So as you can tell, coach seating is unpredictable. You have a good chance of being near each other if you board mid-journey, and if you plan ahead and arrive early, you have a good chance of being right next to each other, or in a four spot (Where the two benches face each other, usually at the end of the coach car), if you are leaving from the origin station. Also, you can always go to the lounge or cafe car as the other member stated.



SarahZ said:


> Which train are you booking? (Just the name of the train, not dates.) That might help us answer your question better.


And if you can answer SarahZ's question, you will get much better answers than single riders arguing with group riders.

Hope the trip is fun and memorable and good luck with the seating.


----------



## Pam (Nov 16, 2016)

It would be on the Coast Starlight from Emeryville to Los Angeles, most likely on a Wednesday during the summer. The three traveling would be my husband, 14 year old son and I. My son likely would prefer the single seat, as he will probably have his headphones on anyway, but as a mom, I'd still like him to be somewhat nearby. It would just make me more comfortable.


----------



## jis (Nov 16, 2016)

There is considerable turnover of passengers at Emeryville. You stand a very good chance of getting seats together, or at least close by.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 16, 2016)

Are seats in business class on this train assigned, or is it open seating?


----------



## BCL (Nov 16, 2016)

Pam said:


> It would be on the Coast Starlight from Emeryville to Los Angeles, most likely on a Wednesday during the summer. The three traveling would be my husband, 14 year old son and I. My son likely would prefer the single seat, as he will probably have his headphones on anyway, but as a mom, I'd still like him to be somewhat nearby. It would just make me more comfortable.


Passengers departing at the same location are grouped together to make it easy for conductors to inform them when their stop is up. Of course your stop is the end of the line, so it may be less important to do that since everyone is getting off anyways.

You probably won't have your choice of seats, but you should be assigned seats together unless you don't book together. I'd think two seats together would be a given, although there's no guarantee that the third seat will be without a seatmate.


----------



## tonys96 (Nov 22, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Seating in coach is typically not assigned so while you may be assigned to a specific coach you usually board and look for the available seats. Usually you can find two seats together unless the coach is near capacity or single rider seat hounds have occupied one of every two seats together. In this latter situation you can check with coach car attendant to see if he/she can get people to move to allow you to sit two together. If all fails, you can go to the lounge car on most East coast trains or Sightseer Lounge on LD Superliner trains.
> ...


I generally agree with most of your opinions, however, I disagree with this one......those pax who spread out all over two seats on a crowded train and balk at moving their " stuff" so a person can sit in the unoccupied seat are " seat hounds". For some reason they seem to think one ticket gives them two seats on a crowded train.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 22, 2016)

tonys96 said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee Traveler said:
> ...


I read this twice but I think we actually agree. The "seat hounds" are the folks who spread their stuff around like they own multiple seats. A single person who picks one of two empty seats but keeps the other seat free of their junk and ready for another passenger is not a seat hound. At least not in my view. Also, spreading your stuff around and then making a huff about moving it is by no means exclusive to single travelers. That being said, I think part of the problem is that Amtrak provides no separation or divider between single strangers. Nor do they allow you to buy two coach tickets in order to sit alone. Other than Thanksfornothing and XMAS weeks I think buying two coach seats should be available on a first come first served basis. More privacy for folks who want it and more money for Amtrak who needs it.


----------



## tonys96 (Nov 22, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> > Devil's Advocate said:
> ...


I think we agree also. I certainly agree with being able to buy two seats!! Problem would be on trains where there are not two seats available together.....the extra seat would do you no good then.

I also think the no divider between seats is problematic. A movie theater has pull down arm rests that take up no extra space, Amtrak could have done this also.


----------

